# Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

Redaktionell


*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331206








Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017​*
*„Es ist eine Minute vor zwölf“ *
https://bnn.de/lokales/bruchsal/es-ist-eine-minute-vor-zwoelf

*Junge Angler kampieren am Teich *
http://muehlhausen.thueringer-allge...ic/Junge-Angler-kampieren-am-Teich-1212789325

*Angler ermitteln ihre Besten *
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...dern/angler-ermitteln-ihre-besten_aid-4821577

*Zwei befreundete Angler werden in Frankreich vermisst *
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/li...rden-in-Frankreich-vermisst;art372566,9417160

*Ein Schulteich für Angel-Schüler *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/hoyerswerda/Ein-Schulteich-fuer-Angel-Schueler;art1060,6233723

*50 Jahre Bauschheimer Angelgemeinschaft Forelle *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...heimer-angelgemeinschaft-forelle_18186921.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331413

Regenwürmer - Bedroht oder gefährlich?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331389


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Fischfang ohne Futterkorb verlangt Geschick an der Rute*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...langt-geschick-an-der-rute-_arid,1115634.html

*Russland: Angler entdecken ‚Gruselfisch' mit zwei Mäulern *
http://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/russland-angler-entdecken-gruselfisch-mit-zwei-maeulern-4126875.html

*50-Jähriges Bestehen: Gemeinschaft Forelle: Als die Angler ihr Vereinshaus bauten *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...ngler-ihr-Vereinshaus-bauten;art57641,2771482

*Vermisste Angler aus Stetten akM und Meßkirch sind tot *
http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/3...Angler-aus-Stetten-akM-und-Messkirch-sind-tot

*Angler fängt 1,28 Meter langen Stör in Bockhorst *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/nordhuem...r-faengt-1-28-meter-langen-stoer-in-bockhorst

*Neue Schilder weisen auf Fischfangverbot an Wehranlage hin *
http://www.focus.de/regional/brande...hfangverbot-an-wehranlage-hin_id_7606414.html

*Kooperation mit Anglern *
https://www.teckbote.de/paywall-test_artikel,-kooperation-mit-anglern-_arid,205873.html

*Rettung für zwei Waisen *
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=220829

*Dorsch: Auch 2018 niedrige Fangquote? *
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Dorsch-Auch-2018-niedrige-Fangquote

*Im Mittelpunkt steht der Naturschutz *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/hattingen/im-mittelpunkt-steht-der-naturschutz-id211965503.html

*ÜBERTREIBEN DIE TIERSCHÜTZER HIER NICHT EIN BISSCHEN?
Anzeige, weil Kinder angelten!*
http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgebiet/ruhrgebiet/anzeige-weil-kinder-angelten-53253602.bild.html

*Zum Abschluss noch 24 Kilogramm Fisch *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...noch-24-kilogramm-fisch-20908-art1563381.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

Video von Andy Phelps: Hecht an Gummizugstippe auf Wurm


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331423

Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331441


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Karpfen-Koloss gefangen | Anglerin Tatjana ist FISCH verliebt *
http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/angeln/angelerin-ist-fisch-verliebt-53262188.bild.html

*Angler aus Hagen und Herdecke sehen Peta-Anzeige gelassen *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-...-sehen-peta-anzeige-gelassen-id211978805.html

*Petrijünger sorgen für Baufreiheit *
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/anglerheim-petrijuenger-sorgen-fuer-baufreiheit

*Kanaren: Giftige Kugelfische aufgetaucht *
http://lapalma1.net/2017/09/18/kanaren-giftige-kugelfische-aufgetaucht/

*Angler verkaufen Forellen *
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/regional/wetteraukreis/friedbergbadnauheim/art472,317200

*KOMMENTAR – Der falsche Adressat *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-wetter/der-falsche-adressat-id211979047.html

*Ismaninger Fliegenfischer *
https://www.merkur.de/lokales/muenc...istof-reuther-ist-an-isar-daheim-8694814.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

Schnupperangeln: Selbst BILD wird PETA langsam zu viel..


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331456


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Wegen Gewässer-Sanierung: Angler bergen Fische aus Zschettgauer Teich *
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/...g-Angler-bergen-Fische-aus-Zschettgauer-Teich

*Sportfischerlehrgang mit Gerald Degenhardt *
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...rtfischerlehrgang-in-Obernfeld-ab-18.-Oktober

*Unfall in Fürth: Leiche nach einer Woche geborgen - Junger Mann fährt in Fluss und stirbt *
https://www.merkur.de/bayern/unfall...-mann-faehrt-in-fluss-und-stirbt-8703416.html

*Tote Angler: Vieles deutet auf einen Unfall hin *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...einen-Unfall-hin-_arid,10738758_toid,623.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

Kanaren: Angler und Fischer melden immer mehr giftige Kugelfische


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331477

Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331479

Störfall Biogasanlage Jagst, Fischsterben etc., FDP hakt nach


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331495


Die LINKE: Schriftliche Frage an Bundesregierung wegen Aalfangverbot Ostsee


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331510

Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Peta kritisiert Angler: „Naturschutz geht auch ohne Gewalt“ *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-...schutz-geht-auch-ohne-gewalt-id212000839.html

*Angler findet vermissten Autofahrer *
https://plus.pnp.de/ueberregional/b...4097_Angler-findet-vermissten-Autofahrer.html

*Dicke Fische aus dem Main gezogen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art11846,5102893

*Kein Fischessen mehr am Sportplatz *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/kreis-gross-gerau/kein-fischessen-mehr-am-sportplatz_18196828.htm

*Ortsgruppe angelt und feiert Ball *
https://www.nwzonline.de/friesoythe/friesoythe-ortsgruppe_a_32,0,3863882800.html

*POL-NB: Sexueller Missbrauch eines 8-jährigen Jungen*
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108770/3741540


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

Karpfenangeln am Baggersee - Ein Video von AnglerboardTV


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331528

Pressemeldung: In Zeiten des Klimawandels: Was die Farbe eines Sees über seinen Zustand verrät


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331532

Die typischen Spinnfischer Rückenschmerzen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331511


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Polizei entdeckt toten Angler im Schönebergsee *
http://www.nordkurier.de/prenzlau/polizei-entdeckt-toten-angler-im-schoenebergsee-2229923609.html

*Tote Angler aus Meßkirch und Stetten akM: Hilfe für die Angehörigen *
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/li...Hilfe-fuer-die-Angehoerigen;art372576,9425628

*BEOBACHTET & GEHÖRT *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/schoenau/beobachtet-und-gehoert-xji22wxyx--142296750.html

*Ein Schultag im Outdoor-Klassenzimmer *
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Bad-Schwartau/Ein-Schultag-im-Outdoor-Klassenzimmer

*Beim Fest an der Sandkuhle gibt's ganz frischen Fisch *
https://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/...ts-ganz-frischen-fisch_a_32,0,3863178248.html

*Gianfranco Paderi deklassiert das Feld *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...aderi-deklassiert-das-feld-_arid,1118353.html

*WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert. *
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/650-wdr-film-zum-angeln-wieder-miserabel-recherchiert.html

*Nur für Frühaufsteher: In Nordirland können Urlauber ihr Frühstück selbst angeln *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/ra...er-ihr-fruehstueck-selbst-angeln_18199435.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachsen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331562


PM ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbote, Das BUMB und die Suche nach dem „sachlichen Grund"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331575


3 Rekorde an einem Tag! - Schugga lässt es krachen!
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363&page=115

Ausserordentliche HV ASVHH - Weg aus DAFV wäre frei


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331588


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

*Beim Fest an der Sandkuhle gibt's ganz frischen Fisch *
https://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/...ts-ganz-frischen-fisch_a_32,0,3863178248.html

*Bundesumweltministerium warnt vor folgenreichem Heringssterben in der Ostsee *
http://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/kl...-heringssterben-in-der-ostsee_id_7628444.html

*Angler in Hachmühlen: Den letzten Köder ausgeworfen *
http://www.ndz.de/lokales/bad-muend...letzten-koeder-ausgeworfen-_arid,2404441.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wochenticker: Anglermeldungen der Woche 18.09 - 24.09. 2017*

AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331595


----------

